

Ask HN: Is there an open-source shared task list app? - jasongullickson

I'm looking for an app that lets multiple users share tasks with each-other.  It seems like there are many "to-do" apps for single users or large, complex "project management" apps that are way to heavy-duty for my needs, but nothing in-between.<p>Even something like Basecamp is way to big (and of course it's not open-source).<p>I'm considering writing this myself, but it seems like something that should have been solved already and I'm really busy...
======
radu_floricica
<http://speckleapp.com> is good, but I doubt it's open source.

------
samratjp
Remember The Milk is good, but not open source -
<http://www.rememberthemilk.com/>. It is clean and gotta love the vim like
shortcuts.I believe it has task sharing.

------
pasbesoin
ToDoList is open source. Unfortunately, it is Windows based. On the other
hand, I've heard it runs fine under Wine.

The developer, Dan, is a good guy.

<http://www.codeproject.com/KB/applications/todolist2.aspx>

